# Anyone up for an midwest meet up?



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I gotta clear it with hubs but would anyone want to do a meet up at our place? Sometime in June,so we have time to plan? We have almost two acres in the country and lots of room to play, bark,you name it.

We can hang out and feed the koi.

We have a back deck plus I can put up a couple tents, one tent is 12x12 and screened,the other ,10x10, has zip up solid sides (optional)...if it rains we can do the garage and we have a big building with A/C..... I have two 6 ft tables and a couple card tables and about 12 card table chairs, couple outside chairs and a 3 person swing. 

I also have a couple large heavy duty play pens we can convert to one big one..., two 6x4 ft that we can join together.

Might get hubs to grill?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I gotta clear it with hubs but would anyone want to do a meet up at our place? Sometime in June,so we have time to plan? We have almost two acres in the country and lots of room to play, bark,you name it.
> 
> We can hang out and feed the koi.
> 
> ...


Michelle - what part of Ohio are you in? What's the nearest airport and how far away?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Michelle, I'd really like to get to meet SM members! We're about 2 1/2 hours away. Whatever that I can do to help, please let me know????


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - what part of Ohio are you in? What's the nearest airport and how far away?


Nearest airport is Toledo,about 45 minutes from me. I'm in NW Ohio. whomever comes the farthest will get the guestbedroom since they're putting in the longest distance. I have one guest bedroom ,my office is occupying the other one but I could blow up a make shift bed,we have a queen inflatable mattress if we had to.:blush:

We have 2.5 baths so should be covered in that department...:innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Michelle, I'd really like to get to meet SM members! We're about 2 1/2 hours away. Whatever that I can do to help, please let me know????



Thanks,I may take you up on that,lol! We'll see how many,might have a few folks bring lawn chairs.I can scare up a little over a dozen plus a couple of those rolling office chairs!
I do have an unassembled patio kit 4 chairs plus a table...but getting hubs to assemble it...hhhmmmm. I might have to do it...

Anyone have food suggestions? This is my first time...help Pat!!!! You're the meet up queen...

We can do a cook out or order pizza.We're in Pizza delivery range ,even out in the country,and we have a couple good pizza places to pick from... Tanos and Lefty's...are the best ones in the area..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Come on SM members !!!! Let's get together and meet each other and meet the fluffs that we read about each day!!! Indiana, Illinois, Ohio, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Kentucky Come on!!! Michelle,we don't want to be a copycat but, since we've never done this before, let's wait until Pat comes home and ask her what she does? Everyone looks to have a great time at her party!!! I'm willing to help in any way!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Boo! Another meetup so far away from me! I know it will be tons of fun though!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Come on SM members !!!! Let's get together and meet each other and meet the fluffs that we read about each day!!! Indiana, Illinois, Ohio, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Kentucky Come on!!! Michelle,we don't want to be a copycat but, since we've never done this before, let's wait until Pat comes home and ask her what she does? Everyone looks to have a great time at her party!!! I'm willing to help in any way!


I wouldn't call it copy cat,I'd call it following in the tradition of the "master or mistress of the meet up!":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - I'd love to head east for a meet up . . . but it will depend on when you have it because June and early July are crazy busy for me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was thinking first or second week of June to give folks enough time. Once we get deep into summer, it's so hot..... though we do have a pond,lol! Plus I have a show to do in late July...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am considering Pat's party but I'm not 100% certain I will go, maybe if this turns into an annual event I will take turns. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

FYI - Pat's party is June 9.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> FYI - Pat's party is June 9.



That's good to know,thanks. Maybe I should plan for later in the summer? Maybe mid August, that will give folks plenty of time and I will have done my art show by then.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

August sounds fine. Gardening about done, memorial day and July 4th over. Nothing but dog day afternoons!!!!


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Anyone want to drive from chicago with me??????


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

girlie girl said:


> Anyone want to drive from chicago with me??????


Come on now!!! This will be fun!! We can't let the Jersey members have all the fun!!!LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe over the weekend when more members are on, you'll get some more responses. Know there are several members in Chi area.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I figure later in August so people can get holidays and weddings and reunions squeezed in before that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish i could join the party, but it's a little far for me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would love to meet you Michelle, but the state-side timing is off for me! I encourage everyone to go if they are relatively close! 
If you can't go to Michelle's meet up then think about Hilton Head---it will be later, sometime between the 10th of Sept. & 8th of Oct. as that is when we will be there this fall. I will post more in a new posting!
Your meet up is ideal as you can put the pups down to play together! That was something I missed in HH last fall.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I would love to meet you Michelle, but the state-side timing is off for me! I encourage everyone to go if they are relatively close!
> If you can't go to Michelle's meet up then think about Hilton Head---it will be later, sometime between the 10th of Sept. & 8th of Oct. as that is when we will be there this fall. I will post more in a new posting!
> Your meet up is ideal as you can put the pups down to play together! That was something I missed in HH last fall.



I look forward to lots of fluffs playing like maniacs all over the yard! I hope the weather will be nice since we have the room to roam and tents and a couple pens and a larger gated set up.

We have a hotel nearby that is pet friendly too. Or if people are adventurous, we can have an old fashioned big girls sleep over/ pajama party with sleeping bags or inflatable mattresses(I have one!)


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy and I would love to meet everyone, plus you're pretty close!!! 

Sue, if it's cheaper to fly into Detroit, I will pass by the airport on my way down, I could pick you and Tyler up!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bumping in case anyone wants to meet up this summer, sometime in August. Anyone interested,post some dates that work for you and we'll vote on it!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am on the fence since I live in the western suburbs of Chicago and it is quite a drive, and I work most weekends, but if you have it in August, the only weekend I'd be able to come would be the 25th... but I may wait and see if there is another meet up closer to Chicago...


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I may be able to attend depending on the date. I am in the Chicago N burbs and would be able to carpool with someone from the area. I'll keep watching for the date!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - what part of Ohio are you in? What's the nearest airport and how far away?


Sue, road trip?! You, me, Tyler, Opey, and the open wind?!! :w00t:



luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Daisy and I would love to meet everyone, plus you're pretty close!!!
> 
> Sue, if it's cheaper to fly into Detroit, I will pass by the airport on my way down, I could pick you and Tyler up!


 Or maybe Steph can find room for two more??


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

One suggestion 25th? How does that work for folks. It gives enough time for schedule planning...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Noah said:


> I may be able to attend depending on the date. I am in the Chicago N burbs and would be able to carpool with someone from the area. I'll keep watching for the date!


I used to drive to Chicago and back in one day for the Intergem show. Made for a long day but we have 3 hotels in the area that are pet friendly...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Sue, road trip?! You, me, Tyler, Opey, and the open wind?!! :w00t:
> 
> That would be so much fun. :chili::chili:
> 
> Or maybe Steph can find room for two more??


I have a feeling I'll be flying in August but unfortunately it's for work. July, August and early September are my packed solid months for work (while all the rest are packed solid with nothing). The only way I could make it is if one of my shoots is in the area as I did for Nationals in Atlanta a few years ago. Hopefully I'll get a schedule by the end of May.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Sue, road trip?! You, me, Tyler, Opey, and the open wind?!! :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Steph can find room for two more??


There's always room for 2 more!!! I can be the unofficial SM Midwest meet up airport shuttle :aktion033:


----------

